# Split pea soup is brown!



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

I processed split pea soup last winter and opened a jar today and it was rather dark. After warming it up it's even more so. It is he color of beef stew! Is this normal? 

Thanks all


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

That's not normal. Are the jars still sealed? Does the stuff spew when you open a jar? Was it that color when you first canned it?


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

It was a dirty green when I first canned it, and when I poured it out I dont think it had changed much. However, when it had warmed up, simmered for 10 min, it was quite dark. It tasted fine and obviously I'm still here!
The jars were still sealed. It didn't squirt out; that warning sign I know (but thanks). 
Can pea soup be canned only 1/2 cooked? Because of the long pressure canning, did I simply over cook it; or did the ham alter the coloring that much?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Vegetables

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/soups.html


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Sally, I believe I had followed the Ball recipe. That called for cooking until soft. I think next time I'll follow the hints from your link. 

The soup tasted fine, but did look nasty!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

My split pea soup came out like lentils ( brown ) when I made it in the slow cooker, maybe it just happens some times~ Vickie


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Did you use canning salt?


----------

